# Noob Question



## tungsten (24/4/18)

Hi guys.
I've been off the stinkies now for 3 weeks since I took up vaping. A friend of mine took me to Vapefest here in Cape Town and from there I went down the rabbit hole. I've since bought a Battlestar mod and a Tank on here as well.
My scenario is that I recently bought some stuff from someone on Gumtree that was in financial trouble. in the deal was a limitless rdta and a Pico dual with a melo 3 tank as well as some other spares as well.
my question is that I tried to swap the Pico dual and tank for a singe battery mod that I can use as a backup. But I currently it looks like nobody is interested in the mod. Did I get a bum deal or what should I do with the mod. not sure if I should sell it keep it or what to do.
Thank guys for an awesome and help full forum.
(P.S. I hope I'm allowed to post here if not then the admin can delete it.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stillwaters (24/4/18)

I'd suggest keeping it as a back - up, for now anyway. You'd just need to get the batteries for it and make due the batteries are a married couple. 

There is nothing wrong with having dual battery mods, gives you an increased battery life. Personally, I run with single, dual and triple battery mods

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tungsten (24/4/18)

Stillwaters said:


> I'd suggest keeping it as a back - up, for now anyway. You'd just need to get the batteries for it and make due the batteries are a married couple.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with having dual battery mods, gives you an increased battery life. Personally, I run with single, dual and triple battery mods
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. I currently have a battlestar dual battery with a limitless rdta on wich I really like but wouldn't mind for a single battery mod for a backup..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tungsten (24/4/18)

This is my current setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (24/4/18)

tungsten said:


> This is my current setup



cool setup !

finally got myself an RDTA just last week also, they're great


----------



## Stillwaters (24/4/18)

Patience is the key here. Keep the Pico dual until you can either swap it or be able to buy a single. No need to be in too much of a rush.

There is no need to believe you got a bum deal. The Pico seems to be a good mod. Sell it if you want to, swop it off you can, but keep and use it until then

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 87hunter (24/4/18)

First off congrats on being stinky free, awesome going mate.
Why not try a cash sale? Then you have the cash to buy whatever you please as a backup.
Just put a footnote saying you will accept a trade for an xyz..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tungsten (24/4/18)

What do recon a person could get for it?


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

tungsten said:


> Hi guys.
> I've been off the stinkies now for 3 weeks since I took up vaping. A friend of mine took me to Vapefest here in Cape Town and from there I went down the rabbit hole. I've since bought a Battlestar mod and a Tank on here as well.
> My scenario is that I recently bought some stuff from someone on Gumtree that was in financial trouble. in the deal was a limitless rdta and a Pico dual with a melo 3 tank as well as some other spares as well.
> my question is that I tried to swap the Pico dual and tank for a singe battery mod that I can use as a backup. But I currently it looks like nobody is interested in the mod. Did I get a bum deal or what should I do with the mod. not sure if I should sell it keep it or what to do.
> ...



@tungsten I'm just curious as to why you would want to swop a dual battery mod for a single battery mod?


----------



## tungsten (24/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @tungsten I'm just curious as to why you would want to swop a dual battery mod for a single battery mod?


I just thought for a backup it might be better. I find that the Pico Dual is a bit uncomfortable in my hand as well. As well funds are a bit low at the moment. The single battery mods would probably be cheaper.


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

tungsten said:


> I just thought for a backup it might be better. I find that the Pico Dual is a bit uncomfortable in my hand as well. As well funds are a bit low at the moment. The single battery mods would probably be cheaper.



I've never had a dual before, but I would imagine it's a bit cumbersome and heavy. So you want to sell or swop it and I'm sure you will be able to, but not here. You need to post in the Classifieds section. Good luck and I hope you get a sale/swop soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

